# Unusual Nikon F head ???



## Umrum (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, so a cheery hello to all of you   

I have an early F 65xxxx 'flag' model that has on it what looks like a Tn head.

However, it has no battery check button or a 'N' behind the meter switch.
The face plate hasn't any F stop marks. It has the two windows on top for light  meter needle and f readings.

I have searched the web and can find no mention of a [pre-production ?]
Tn head without the 'N' or battery check button.

Can anyone shed any light on this head ? It has a number inside #851750.

Cheers, Lee


----------

